# Rub



## sylvansmoker (Jul 16, 2015)

Jeff's recipe for rack of lamb call for 1/4 cup of "Jeff's Rub."  I have ordered his recipes and received both 'Jeff's Naked Rib Rub' recipe and Jeff's 'Texas Style rub.  Which should I be using?


----------



## boboso (Sep 4, 2015)

I just found this post. Hope not too late. I was wondering about rubs for lamb also. I have Jeffs recipes, and I think the rib rub might be too sweet for lamb. I might try the Texas rub, with a few additional items added. Have some country style lamb ribs waiting for this weekend. Just like pork ribs but lamb. :)


----------

